# Overexposing to get desired results on Superia 400



## SBlanca

Hi guys, I've been shooting film for a couple of years now but I'm always stuck to setting my cameras to the right exposure. Now, for about a year I've been using an Olympus om40 that when shooting Portra 400 is perfect but when shooting Superia 400 (which I shoot more of because it's easier to get and cheaper), and especially in the last couple of rolls, the results are not to my liking, everything appears a lot more saturated. First of all, is this normal? I mean, at 400 it appears just as saturated as the Superia 200.

And does anybody have any experience with overexposing superia 400?

I feel like this is one of the little things I'll have to learn by doing, just how I learnt that to get the result I want in low lit/blue hour photos I have to underexpose a little to what the meter tells me.

So yeah, if anybody has any experience with over/under exposing superia 400 and if specifically with an Olympus I'd love to hear what you've got to say.

Cheers buddies.


----------



## ktan7

I was over over expose my photographs 1-2 stops. I don't use Olympus though. I use the Nikon F100. Any film types will create the pastel-look.


----------



## Josh66

I shoot a lot of Superia 400 (it's actually not bad for a cheap film), but I can't remember ever overexposing it...  I always rate it at 400.  I never have liked Superia 200...

I haven't shot the new Portra, but I've shot a lot of the old Portra films...  I never really liked the VC version - over the top saturation, IMO.  The NC was much more natural.  I'd say that Superia 400 is somewhere between those as far as saturation goes.  Definitely more saturation that the Portra NC films, but not up to the level of the VC variant.  I hear that the new Portra is more like the NC than VC (it's just 'Portra' now - there is no NC and VC).

If that is true, then - yes, it is definitely normal for Superia 400 to be more saturated than Portra 400.

As far as finding out if overexposing it will help - shoot half a roll at 400, and the other half at 200.  See which half looks better.


----------



## ann

It is not uncommon to use a personal EI rather than the box speed. I have my students run test to determine what they need to use as an ISO. 9 times out of 10 it is at least half sometimes more.

Josh has made a good suggestion. Test for yourself as the equipment will be the deciding factor.


----------



## cgw

Contrast and saturation are higher on Superia 400 than Portra 400. I've always like Superia 200 simply because it was less saturated and contrasty than Superia 400. Frankly, unless your lab will print with no adjustment, you'll likely not see any difference between Superia 400 at box speed and at ISO 200, which makes the half and half suggestion above a bit pointless.  Most Noritsu/Frontier printing lines are run on auto though they can be set for custom calibration. If that's what you're printing on, then ask the operator if optional settings are possible for your order.


----------



## Mike_E

SBlanca said:


> Hi guys, I've been shooting film for a couple of years now but I'm always stuck to setting my cameras to the right exposure. Now, for about a year I've been using an Olympus om40 that when shooting Portra 400 is perfect but when shooting Superia 400 (which I shoot more of because it's easier to get and cheaper), and *especially in the last couple of rolls, the results are not to my liking,* everything appears a lot more saturated. First of all, is this normal? I mean, at 400 it appears just as saturated as the Superia 200.
> 
> And does anybody have any experience with overexposing superia 400?
> 
> I feel like this is one of the little things I'll have to learn by doing, just how I learnt that to get the result I want in low lit/blue hour photos I have to underexpose a little to what the meter tells me.
> 
> So yeah, if anybody has any experience with over/under exposing superia 400 and if specifically with an Olympus I'd love to hear what you've got to say.
> 
> Cheers buddies.




First, I know a couple of people who say that they have good results with Superia 400 at ISO 800 beyond that I haven't heard.

Now, as to the OM 40 you said that especially in the last couple of rolls, has the effect become more pronounced or are you just becoming more frustrated with it?

If the camera is getting worse when was the last time you changed the batteries?


----------



## Danmunro_nz

I have not used much Superia 200. But regularly use Superia 400. I don't use Olympus, mainly Canon 35mm. I generally expose at least 320 of more and get some great results, even shot it at 200 and have had no problems. Most negative films work well with overexposure. Just ordered some Portra 400 for a wedding and look forward to shooting with it again, it's been a while and it's a great film.


----------

